# Any Caribbean Medics Out There?



## lifeway (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey, I'm a nursing student and I work as an EMT in Belize. Since Belize is part of CARICOM it's relatively easy to transfer licenses and work across the Caribbean. Are there any EMTs/Medics who have worked in the Caribbean who could share their experiences?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2014)

​


----------



## Brandon O (Jan 31, 2015)

@lifeway: Can't answer your question I'm afraid, but where are you in Belize? I just spent a month down there with the Hillside clinic near Punta Gorda.


----------



## BigBad (Mar 27, 2015)

Do you have any info if a USA paramedic can get a job in Belize?


----------



## NUEMT (Aug 14, 2015)

lifeway said:


> Hey, I'm a nursing student and I work as an EMT in Belize. Since Belize is part of CARICOM it's relatively easy to transfer licenses and work across the Caribbean. Are there any EMTs/Medics who have worked in the Caribbean who could share their experiences?


 Are you still on here?


----------



## Kstarr (Apr 28, 2016)

lifeway said:


> Hey, I'm a nursing student and I work as an EMT in Belize. Since Belize is part of CARICOM it's relatively easy to transfer licenses and work across the Caribbean. Are there any EMTs/Medics who have worked in the Caribbean who could share their experiences?


I'm an EMT interested in working in Belize. I would love to get in contact with you. I have tried contacting the EMS agency there but have not heard back.


----------



## NUEMT (Apr 28, 2016)

I have tried a few times myself.  Belizean time is something special.  I am Belizean by birth. we need to get in touch with lifeway


----------



## Jevon Vallet (Jun 27, 2016)

lifeway said:


> Hey, I'm a nursing student and I work as an EMT in Belize. Since Belize is part of CARICOM it's relatively easy to transfer licenses and work across the Caribbean. Are there any EMTs/Medics who have worked in the Caribbean who could share their experiences?


I'm a EMT that works in St.Kitts Nevis, Not much experience to share but the most calls we get out here would be GSW, MVC and pt going Hypoglycemic


----------

